# how do you keep your drinks cold on the trail?



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Leave the beer in a cooler at your trailer, for the end of the ride.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I never understood how some can't go on a trail ride with out beer. I'm all for leaving it at the trailer also and just taking some water for the trail.


----------



## ilovetoride (Nov 12, 2009)

*thanks for your opinion*

I appriciate your interest in my well being, but I would really like some tips on keeping the ice from melting. If you have a soap box to get on regarding beer drinking and riding, please start your own thread.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Unless you bungie cord a cooler to the back of one of your horses, you _can't_ keep something ice cold.

Those small, insulated bags aren't meant to keep ice from melting, or drinks cold much longer than an hour.

If you didn't want to hear about how it's stupid and dangerous to drink and ride, you shouldn't have posted such a ridiculous question. 

Besides, my interest is for the well being of your horses, not you. You sound like a troll.


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

The last thing you want to do is drink beer ahorseback in almost 100 degree weather. It could_ be_ the last thing you do. Do you monitor your intake?


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

Try the freezer gel packs instead of just ice. They sell packs here that are moulded into shape so a can or bottle fits well against it, better than a straight ice pack. Might keep it cool, if not cold. You're not riding 5 hours out, then 5 back, are you?? If you are, then drink your beer at the 2 hour point! Lol


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

I don't agree with drinking while riding either ***NOT getting on a soap box***.

But to answer your question, I use 2 small cold packs in each side of my insulated saddle bags to keep my waters chilled. After 5 or 6 hours they're still cold.


----------



## ilovetoride (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks for your concern Northern. Yes, we monitor intake closely. ha. We also take water, coke and lunch.

Skipsfirststrike - Thanks for the first real tip. We have thought of the ice packs, but haven't tried them yet. We also heard rock salt might keep the ice frozen longer, haven't tried that yet either. We do fine for the first 2.5 hours, but the ice is gone on the way back.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

ilovetoride said:


> I appriciate your interest in my well being, but I would really like some tips on keeping the ice from melting. If you have a soap box to get on regarding beer drinking and riding, please start your own thread.


Why start a different thread? It's related to the topic. We need to keep ourselves hydrated in order to be well to care for the horses on a long, hot trail ride. Beer does not keep you hydrated.

I'm all for having a cold one, but there is plenty of time in camp.


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

Have to admit, I'm a little surprised. I'm assuming the OP is an adult who wants a beer or two with her lunch during a break on the trail, not someone looking to get smashed and run the horse over a cliff.
How is having a drink while on trail any worse than having a few when the ride is done, before you get behind the wheel and trailer home? 
I admit, I prefer just water in the summer, but our trail rides are generally less than 2 1/2 hours, no break. In the winter however, we tend to stop half way, tie the horses and have a little fire to brew some tea on the trail. Do we pass around a flask of whiskey for a nip to take the edge off the cold? Absolutely!! Do we get drunk? Of course not. Nothing wrong as long as you keep it within the legal limit. 
ilovetoride: have fun! Good luck keepin 'em cold! lol


----------



## ilovetoride (Nov 12, 2009)

Skipsfirstspike said:


> Have to admit, I'm a little surprised. I'm assuming the OP is an adult who wants a beer or two with her lunch during a break on the trail, not someone looking to get smashed and run the horse over a cliff.
> How is having a drink while on trail any worse than having a few when the ride is done, before you get behind the wheel and trailer home?
> I admit, I prefer just water in the summer, but our trail rides are generally less than 2 1/2 hours, no break. In the winter however, we tend to stop half way, tie the horses and have a little fire to brew some tea on the trail. Do we pass around a flask of whiskey for a nip to take the edge off the cold? Absolutely!! Do we get drunk? Of course not. Nothing wrong as long as you keep it within the legal limit.
> ilovetoride: have fun! Good luck keepin 'em cold! lol


 
Thanks for your support Skipsfirststrike. It is funny that just mentioning beer on the trail brings out all these assumptions that I must be a drunk and a danger to my horses. We don't trailer the horses, we are fortunate to have many places at home to keep us busy. I won't bother with any other details of my life, if they judge me without knowing me than what can I do? All I wanted was some help on keeping stuff cold....but I can see that I am getting nowhere here quick.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

Not giving out any advice except what was asked for, lol. You said you take water along too? Try freezing some of the water bottles. Bigger chunks of ice take longer to melt, your water will be truly ice cold, and it won't make NEARLY as big a mess of the saddle bags. Or you could put your beer in a thermos designed to keep cold...


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

Even one can of beer impairs reflexes, judgement, & coordination, plus dehydrates the body (increasingly, the hotter the weather). Doesn't it simply make sense to not drink & ride?


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

apachiedragon said:


> Try freezing some of the water bottles. Bigger chunks of ice take longer to melt, your water will be truly ice cold, and it won't make NEARLY as big a mess of the saddle bags. Or you could put your beer in a thermos designed to keep cold...


Yeah, just basic physics. If you want to keep something cold, you need a combination of enough cold mass (actually specific heat content, and frozen water's about the best you can do), and good insulation. A Thermos (or other vacuum bottle) is likewise about the best you can do here. So use a lot of ice inside a well-insulated container. Trial and error will teach you how much you need.


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

i agree with freezing bottles of water. also, im pretty sure i have seen insulated saddle bags. might want to check into them.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

ilovetoride said:


> I appriciate your interest in my well being, but I would really like some tips on keeping the ice from melting. If you have a soap box to get on regarding beer drinking and riding, please start your own thread.


To get the coldest possible beer and not havre to deal with melting ice I would get a wagon, a gas powered generator, an amana stainless steel side by side refrigerater and the you can pull this along on the trail and keep your beer cold.


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

I know plenty of people who can go out on the trail with a beer and have never been hurt, I know people who could go out on the trail _thinking_ about a cold beer and get themselves killed. It's a matter of judgement, the OP is an adult capable of making their own decisions, and though some of you may not agree with it, I don't think a bunch of people saying the same thing over and over again will 'drill it in enough' to make it sink in, and I doubt there will be any mind-changing here, so why not be useful and give some beer-cooling-tips, or not and hope they get sick of warm beer and stop taking it on the trail?
Just my two cents I suppose, but what do I know, I'm just a kid. 

Anyway, I don't know about beer, but I know I've left a metal waterbottle in the dar all day in the middle of summer and come back to it still ice cold, no actual ice required.


----------



## ilovetoride (Nov 12, 2009)

alexischristina said:


> I know plenty of people who can go out on the trail with a beer and have never been hurt, I know people who could go out on the trail _thinking_ about a cold beer and get themselves killed. It's a matter of judgement, the OP is an adult capable of making their own decisions, and though some of you may not agree with it, I don't think a bunch of people saying the same thing over and over again will 'drill it in enough' to make it sink in, and I doubt there will be any mind-changing here, so why not be useful and give some beer-cooling-tips, or not and hope they get sick of warm beer and stop taking it on the trail?
> Just my two cents I suppose, but what do I know, I'm just a kid.
> 
> Anyway, I don't know about beer, but I know I've left a metal waterbottle in the dar all day in the middle of summer and come back to it still ice cold, no actual ice required.



Thanks for trying to help here, but it's useless. I thought there were some decent people on the horse forum, but the more I read, the less I think of them. Just a bunch of stuck up english riders, I suppose. Their saddles are so small they can't carry any first aid supplies for their horses, refreshments, hoof picks, rain gear, extra reins or duct tape. Of course, they really only ride in rings - so I guess they can just get that stuff out of the barn if they need it. 

I am of age and responsible. I know my body and my limits. I don't need lectures from any of you.

We live in 90+ degree summers with high humidity. This is the problem with the saddle bags. The frozen waters helped some today, but the ice didn't make it for the whole trip. And darn that last 12 pack of beer was warmer than coffee. I could hardly find my way home...thank goodness the horses know where they live.


----------



## ilovetoride (Nov 12, 2009)

jamesqf said:


> Yeah, just basic physics. If you want to keep something cold, you need a combination of enough cold mass (actually specific heat content, and frozen water's about the best you can do), and good insulation. A Thermos (or other vacuum bottle) is likewise about the best you can do here. So use a lot of ice inside a well-insulated container. Trial and error will teach you how much you need.


Thanks Jamesqf - I appreciate the sincere reply.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

I realize there are some pig headed people here at the forum that will give you grief over nothing, but hey, no need to pick on English riders! I ride english, and I don't have a problem with it. I just switch to Western on the trail, and since I don't drink beer, I prefer margaritas, I guess I'm evil too. But who says all those people giving you a hard time ride english? That was a low blow.


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

The problem with margaritas on the trail is that it is so hard to find a long enough extension cord for the blender!


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

ah, but now they have battery operated blenders, so i'm good to go, lol.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

I have a blender that attaches to a cordless drill....weeeeeeeeee!!! 

Anywho, what we've always done is skip the "saddle bag" coolers and use an actual soft sided 12 can cooler...well, 2 of them. We pack them with beer already super cold out of the cooler that we packed the night before, use gel type packs and a bit of ice. 

The coolers work better than any insulated saddle bag we've found. Good luck to you and happy trails!


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I probably should stay out of this discussion. but here is my 2 cents worth.

Drink whatever you want, I don't care unless you get behind the wheel of your truck. ( and you said you don't drive to where you ride)

I've not found much that will keep drinks cold for 6-10 hours. I freeze water bottles and put them in them cantle bottle holders and drink it as they thaw. At some point in the day, I will have to drink warm water, But I can tolerate warm water better than warm pop or other warm beverages.

I've been known to drop a can or bottle into the creek and let it soak in the cold water for a bit during lunch stops.


----------



## AngelWithoutWings54 (May 24, 2010)

Try one of these: Amazon.com: Eddie Bauer 24-ounce Ice Core Lexan Water Bottle: Sports & Outdoors

They have a little place where you put water in, freeze it, and then put another drink or more water around it. So the center is cold and it doesn't melt into the other drink, which helps keep the flavor. 

You can probably buy different colors and sizes too.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Painted Horse said:


> But I can tolerate warm water better than warm pop or other warm beverages.


I've found that a water bottle (I use 1-2 quart soda bottles - the lightest containers around, and they're free ) carried in a backpack will stay drinkably cool all day. Tastes differ, of course, but when I'm thirsty water is the only thing that will really quench the thirst. Other stuff gets drunk for the taste, and I'd just as soon wait until I get back to the house and can kick back.


----------



## Jolly Badger (Oct 26, 2009)

It's a legitimate question, no matter what your beverage of choice is. While I personally prefer to stick to water or Gatorade-type drinks on trail and save the drinking for when we get back to camp and get the horses settled, many of the other trail riders I know will pack beer (among other things) in their saddle bags when they are camping and drink throughout the ride.

Most of them simply have the insulated saddle bags, filled with ice. It's not a bad idea to freeze water bottles or get those freezer-packs. At least, with the frozen water bottles, they'll eventually melt as well and give you an alternative if you get tired of drinking beer.:lol: 

There are some "sports" water bottles, made in two layers with kind of a "gel" inside. You can put the whole bottle in the freezer overnight and it (supposedly) helps to keep your drink colder, longer. I haven't had a lot of success with that other than filling the bottle with water and freezing the whole thing overnight. Then again, if you're camping that may not be an option unless you're somewhere with an electric hookup and a small fridge/freezer available.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

I use insolated saddlebags and they hold for about 4 hours. The trouble with them is that they only hold 2 drinks and even if you are drinking water, you will run out of drink before you run out of trail. I think if we were going out for a really long ride and I was taking a few beers with me I would look into a soft sided cooler and some icepacks. When we do go out on a easy going trail ride and I prefer a drink, Ill pack a big sport bottle with my drink of choice in it. Rum goes farther than beer anyways!


----------



## ilovetoride (Nov 12, 2009)

apachiedragon said:


> I realize there are some pig headed people here at the forum that will give you grief over nothing, but hey, no need to pick on English riders! I ride english, and I don't have a problem with it. I just switch to Western on the trail, and since I don't drink beer, I prefer margaritas, I guess I'm evil too. But who says all those people giving you a hard time ride english? That was a low blow.


yea, i was just teasing really. my sister rides English. it was just a low blow to try to get back at all the non drinkers. i had just had enough. i can't do tequilla, but more power to ya!

i think the bottom line is we are going to have to swing by the house for more ice or hide a cooler on the trail with more ice! ha. maybe a frozen bottle of rum would stay cold longer!! ha I guess we really would have to hope for the horses to find their way home then!


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

The difference between english and western riders is that the western ones drink in public. The english ones actually drink a lot more, but in the closet.




KIDDING!!!!!!! 







(or am I?)





:}


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

I guess I must do both, since I ride both? lol. Keep experimenting, maybe some combo of the above tips will work. If not, switch to red wine - it's not supposed to be chilled to drink!


----------



## musgraves85 (Jul 22, 2009)

:lol:We keep our BEER, Soda and Water chilled by using a real good set of insulated bags, we make sure to dry them out each night , we also put our drinks and ice in really large ziplock type bags, big enough to get 7 drinks and plenty of ice in each bag. The main key to keeping them cold is to not open one side until the other is empty. We also try to use solid ice, not the kind with holes in it. All these little tricks seem to work for us, as we don't like our adult beverages warm either.


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

Well, all those people who ride to the hounds must be really terrible, because my friend went on some hunts and said they start drinking before the horse even takes one step.
If you are a tense rider, like I tend to be, having one drink can actually be a blessing for your horse on the trail. 
But I digress. Have you tried putting some Mike's lemonade in the freezer for awhile, not until it explodes of course, and then into the insulated saddle bags with ice and freezer packs.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Juniper said:


> Well, all those people who ride to the hounds must be really terrible, because my friend went on some hunts and said they start drinking before the horse even takes one step.


Well, you SURELY don't think anyone would do that if they were sober, do you?


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

Good point !!


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

Drink german beer it's meant to be drank warm....:wink:


----------



## Woodsy (Jun 25, 2010)

I don't find anything wrong with a beer or two while you stop for a picnic lunch. Maybe just one of you have a low tolerance lol. To each his own. I usually just take a camelback with some ice and water. 

Try a simple backpack or something with the ice packs like others have suggested. They wont leak either.


----------



## ilovetoride (Nov 12, 2009)

*drinks were mostly cold today*

Well, we did much better on the drinks today. It was 100 degrees here today. I packed my saddle bags with rock salt and ice. My first 3 drinks were frozen (and they were not when i put them in the saddle bags). I did not have an insulated bag though, so towards the end of the day all my ice was gone. I had a coke that was so frozen it was bowed out. The frozen bottles of water, propel and green tea helped with keeping the ice longer. The only problem is that when I wanted to drink them, they were still frozen so it was one sip at a time.

My partner in crime packed insulated saddle bags with lots of ice. She didn't have the frozen problem like I did...and she still had ice when we got home 7 hours later. I am getting some insulated bags online.

We didn't spend all that time riding...we found a creek, took the saddles off and let the horses cool off for a while. And of course, no running in this kind of heat/humidity.

Thanks for all your tips!


----------



## ridesapaintedpony (Apr 14, 2009)

never mind


----------



## aspin231 (Mar 20, 2010)

ilovetoride said:


> Thanks for trying to help here, but it's useless. I thought there were some decent people on the horse forum, but the more I read, the less I think of them. Just a bunch of stuck up english riders, I suppose. Their saddles are so small they can't carry any first aid supplies for their horses, refreshments, hoof picks, rain gear, extra reins or duct tape. Of course, they really only ride in rings - so I guess they can just get that stuff out of the barn if they need it.


I ride in an english saddle, thank you. I carry first aid supplies, drinks, hoof pick etc, just fine in the pockets on my saddle pad. Just like your saddle bags. And I do ride in an arena, sometimes, andout of one, most of the time.

Thank you again for the wholly unnecessary jab at english riders.


----------



## GypseCowgirl (Jul 6, 2010)

There is actually wonderfull saddle bag and pomell bags for english riders on Stoways web site ...and they make western one also (thats the one I have) ...Great for every day or endurance! Stowaway Saddle Bags


----------



## GypseCowgirl (Jul 6, 2010)

Ohhh just registered "thats" the kind of drinking you are talking about....camel paks (they go on your back and you can throw an ice pack in with 'em) make great wine/beer bladders. They have a convenient hose that reaches around to your mouth so you can still use both hands to rein if you need 'em. It's kinda like a beer bong to go!! Teheheh! Make sure and put them on your horse first before you put them on you and then get on your horse because they do slosh. Sometime that can be spooky....been there done that...the also make a nice cushion when you land on you @$$...hahahah!!


----------



## GypseCowgirl (Jul 6, 2010)

By the way I should point out that I was sober when I landed on my @$$ :O)


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

:rofl: GypseCowgirl, that last comment cracked me up.


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

They only make a good cushion when they are full. Then again, if they are empty, you will be too drunk to feel the pain anyway!


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

that's what you call a win win situation


----------



## Regan7312 (Jul 5, 2010)

apachiedragon said:


> I realize there are some pig headed people here at the forum that will give you grief over nothing, but hey, no need to pick on English riders! I ride english, and I don't have a problem with it. I just switch to Western on the trail, and since I don't drink beer, I prefer margaritas, I guess I'm evil too. But who says all those people giving you a hard time ride english? That was a low blow.


i agree! i ride english and am far from stuck up and dont have a problem with a beer or 2 on the trail, although i dont drink lol. some people on here that made some of those rude comments just have their panties in a wad


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I wonder if dry ice would keep things cold and last longer than regular ice. Anyone ever try it? 
We only take water so it doesn't matter if its warm but if you had to keep something cold like egg salad for lunch.....hmmmm


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I hate, hate, hate when people use someones discipline as a way to attack them. Around here, not one person I know rides western and most of them do things in an english saddle that would put a western rider to shame. Pigeonholing only makes a fool of the person pointing the finger.

I'm glad you may have found a solution to your dilemma though!


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Regan7312 said:


> i agree! i ride english and am far from stuck up and dont have a problem with a beer or 2 on the trail, although i dont drink lol.


It's not entirely the fact that it's beer. I'd have similar problems with people wanting cold soft drinks on the trail. It just seems to complicate things: gotta haul the cans, the ice to keep them cold, an ice chest or something to keep the ice from melting too fast... Gets to the point where it seems like they'd need to harness a couple of spare horses to a chuck wagon...


----------



## rtdonell (Apr 17, 2010)

ilovetoride said:


> We also heard rock salt might keep the ice frozen longer, haven't tried that yet either. .


 
Rock salt melts ice. thats what it is for. When you put it on the ice on your steps in the winter time does it keep the ice from melting?:lol:


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

rtdonell said:


> Rock salt melts ice. thats what it is for. When you put it on the ice on your steps in the winter time does it keep the ice from melting?:lol:


But it's not changing the "amount of cold" (a sloppy way of putting it, I admit) in the ice, it's just letting it be liquid at a lower temperature. So instead of pure water/ice mixture being at 32F, a water/ice/salt mixture might be at 20F, but it would have just as much cooling power as solid ice at 20F.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

^^ I'm so glad you clarified that. I've always wondered how rock salt was supposed to help keep things cold. Now I get it. Thanks! But does it maintain the cold longer, or about the same length of time?


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

wild_spot said:


> I hate, hate, hate when people use someones discipline as a way to attack them. Around here, not one person I know rides western and most of them do things in an english saddle that would put a western rider to shame. Pigeonholing only makes a fool of the person pointing the finger.
> 
> I'm glad you may have found a solution to your dilemma though!



Pot.... Kettle...??????


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

^ Huh?

I was responding to him calling all english riders stuck up snobs who only ride in an arena - I think it is perfectly reasonable to show that I know many people who ride in an english saddle who can do just as much, or more, as someone in a western saddle. I don't believe in calling someone western/english depending on what saddle they are in, personally. To me it is all riding, and except for maybe roping, there isn't much you can do in a western saddle that you can't do just as well in an english or stock saddle.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

wild_spot said:


> ^ Huh?
> 
> I was responding to him calling all english riders stuck up snobs who only ride in an arena - I think it is perfectly reasonable to show that I know many people who ride in an english saddle who can do just as much, or more, as someone in a western saddle. I don't believe in calling someone western/english depending on what saddle they are in, personally. To me it is all riding, and except for maybe roping, there isn't much you can do in a western saddle that you can't do just as well in an english or stock saddle.



I agree with you as I ride both. I just thought that the comment about your english riding buddies putting the western riders to shame follows along the same lines. It is a generalized statement directed a particular style of riding. Seemed the same kinda thing to me.


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

ilovetoride said:


> Thanks for trying to help here, but it's useless. I thought there were some decent people on the horse forum, but the more I read, the less I think of them. Just a bunch of stuck up english riders, I suppose. Their saddles are so small they can't carry any first aid supplies for their horses, refreshments, hoof picks, rain gear, extra reins or duct tape. Of course, they really only ride in rings - so I guess they can just get that stuff out of the barn if they need it.
> 
> I am of age and responsible. I know my body and my limits. I don't need lectures from any of you.
> 
> We live in 90+ degree summers with high humidity. This is the problem with the saddle bags. The frozen waters helped some today, but the ice didn't make it for the whole trip. And darn that last 12 pack of beer was warmer than coffee. I could hardly find my way home...thank goodness the horses know where they live.


Let's not pick on the english riders here. =/ I ride English but I'm also an avid trail rider and use a western saddle for longer than 1 mile trips. We normally do a long trail ride every fall that includes camping over night and during the summer we even take day trips down to the county land for a ride and even though I don't drink beer, others that ride with me do. And every single one of them also rides English. They use this cold pack thingy that wraps around the can and keeps then in a cooler(not the hard-sided one)that they wear on their back. There was no need to rip on the English riders. =/


----------



## pony1girl2 (Jul 20, 2010)

Ummmm.....who drinks and rides?


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

pony1girl2 said:


> Ummmm.....who drinks and rides?


Lots of people. Its not liked they're getting hammered when they're riding but when we stop or whatever...they might crack one open. And I don't even understand how anyone could get wasted on a few cans of beer....


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

I drink ice tea & water when I'm out. I usually freeze couple drinks & put ice in the others. Its so hot out here in the summer that by the time your done drinking the ones with the ice the frozen drinks are thawed but still cold.


----------



## helovesus (Jul 15, 2010)

I have insalated saddle bags...they work well!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I have some insulated saddle bags - the sides fold in and the front folds down on top of the sides. The lid then comes over the entire thing and zips closed. It keeps drinks/food very cold. We generally freeze bottles of water to take so they keep frozen/cold for a long time. I throw some Diet Cokes in there too that are cold. I don't drink beer but my horse does - a Guinness - but he couldn't care less whether it is hot or cold!!!

I think my saddle bags are by Wrangler - I paid $60 for them but they were worth every penny. I would attach them to my western saddle but now since I ride with an Aussie saddle my husband attaches them to his western saddle. I can attach to the Aussie to if needed. They are good sized bags and a friend of mine just loves mine!


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

No! No! No! Guinness isn't supposed to be COLD, just cool!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

That is what I have heard!!! Red's are actually warm when he gets it. They are in the barn. I pour it over his lunch snack of Safe Choice and he has porridge for lunch. It is supposed to help with his non sweating - I know it am amuses the heck out of the stable staff and cracks up the people at the liquor store when I buy beer for my horse and Everclear to make cakes. I bet they think I am a total alkie that needs better stories about what I am buying.


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

aww, only the best for your horse! No cheap Bud Light.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Heck, I wish he would drink Bud Lite. I gave it to him once and he refused it. I wet his alfalfa (which Red adores and would walk through fire to get) with it and he refused his alfalfa too. No cheap beer for my boy!


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Neice, quit picking on my Red or he'll come run away to my house!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

LOL Heather, he would LOVE you. He is madly in love with Esther, my friend and dressage instructor. He will actually veer off course to go to her. If he is standing and she is near he will gradually shift one step at a time s..l..o..w..l..y like I don't notice that he is doing it! :lol: :shock: He was speeding up on the trails this weekend and I swear it was to get to Esther!


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

He he!! He's a lover.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## eternity (Jul 30, 2010)

coors light silver bullet stays cold longer. proven fact.


----------



## goforgait (Jun 26, 2010)

my horse likes Corona but not with lime!


----------



## justkeepriding (Jun 26, 2010)

mine like his beer on the warm side.


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

coors light silver bullet stays cold longer. proven fact
Really!? I will have to do an experiment and see for myself. Of course that would mean I would have to drink two light beers instead of just one


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

My horse likes nothing, not even carrots....my previous horse, Beau, loved Wicked Ale lol!


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

eternity said:


> coors light silver bullet stays cold longer. proven fact.


So you use them to keep the real beer cold


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Y'all are hilarious! Red likes his noon meal and if I pour beer on it great, if not, he is ok with that too. Red will not eat "treats" though for the most part. He has taken a peppermint one once but generally thinks that food is grain, pellets, alfalfa...not oatmeal cookies, apples, fruit or veggies or Weight Watcher Oatmeal Raisin 1 Point Bars. Now on the other hand, Sarge LOVES treats. He thinks Oatmeal Raisin 1 Point Bars are the bomb dot com. LOL My hubby has a fit when I give Sargent treats.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

Mine's not much of a beer drinker, but will snatch a bottle of Mountain Dew right out of your hand if you aren't paying attention. I always pack him some that I've shaken to make good and flat. (I figure, since horses can't burp, all that carbonation can't be good for him.)


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

LOL Mountain Dew? LOL Horses are so funny. My boys keep me laughing....I just came back from the barn. I got there at 8:40 AM and took Red out of his stall. He was moving like a 100 year old cow. Stopped dead at the wash rack. LOL Then I realized they had not fed in that barn yet. Red wasn't going anywhere without his breakfast!


----------



## helovesus (Jul 15, 2010)

apachiedragon said:


> Mine's not much of a beer drinker, but will snatch a bottle of Mountain Dew right out of your hand if you aren't paying attention. I always pack him some that I've shaken to make good and flat. (I figure, since horses can't burp, all that carbonation can't be good for him.)


 that's soo funny my horse LOVESSSSS dog treats :S hahaha it's funny my dog won't eat dog treats but the horse LOVESSSSS them


----------



## ilovetoride (Nov 12, 2009)

*horse drinks*

Ours love coffee!! they also love bananas...peel and all. they love bread, chips, pretzels (jack will stop dead in the trail if he hears me get out the pretzels) and popcorn. yummy.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Red loves the smell of coffee...he will sniff SNIFF S N I F F a cup of coffee.

LOL Post a picture of your banana eating boy enjoying a banana! That is funny!


----------



## spence (Nov 8, 2009)

helovesus said:


> that's soo funny my horse LOVESSSSS dog treats :S hahaha it's funny my dog won't eat dog treats but the horse LOVESSSSS them


oh that's so funny. my app, chief, was eating dog food out of the back of the pickup. never knew horses were omnivores!


----------

